# Renovating Visa



## ClaireX (Dec 19, 2009)

I don't need a visa to South Africa for a stay of up to 90 days. I can simply show up and get a stamp (not visa) at the airport and get in. My intention, however, is to stay 4-6 months. Rather than going through the process of extending the visa, is it possible to simply get out of the country for a day and then receive a new 3 months' visa when you come back? Anybody's done this?


----------



## Daxk (Jan 20, 2008)

why not just get the visa?
if things go wrong you would be held in an illegal aliens detention centre and you really do not want to be in any sort of SA Jail. believe me.


----------



## ClaireX (Dec 19, 2009)

Daxk said:


> why not just get the visa?
> if things go wrong you would be held in an illegal aliens detention centre and you really do not want to be in any sort of SA Jail. believe me.


How easy is it to extend the visa? Is it even possible to do so? I only get a stamp in my passport when I get into SA (I don't need to apply for a visa in advance), so I'm not sure that can be extended.


----------



## Daxk (Jan 20, 2008)

if you try googling it, you apply for the full period you want when you arrive at the port of entry, pay some money and subject to proof that you can pay for the period you want without
working it wil be granted.
you cannot work in SA without a work permit


----------



## tmash (May 6, 2009)

It used to be possible to leave RSA for few days and then come back for further 90 days.I am not sure now , the rules might have changed. If you have been into the country before , you are eligible for a six months Visa or one year if you did not overstay.Please make sure you abide by the rules as the country's record of treating over-stayers is not good at all. 

tmash.
http://www.compareandpurchase.com


----------



## buditau (Dec 31, 2008)

I think it depends on which passport holder you have. You can do that, but you would be told to be out of the country for like a week then re-enter.

Or to make your life just simple, just extend it whilst your in SA, 30 days before the expiration of the date of your stamp at any Home Affairs office.


----------

